

New Intel Chips Contain Back-Door Processor, Hackable Even When Computer is Off - meowmeowmeow
http://www.popularresistance.org/new-intel-based-pcs-permanently-hackable/

======
dsr_
I pay extra for machines to have IPMI support. Remote power up and down,
console access, all via a separate IP and SSH.

Unfortunately, I also trust the BMC less than the main machine, since I'm not
fully in control of it. Separate VLANs and firewalling away from the main
network can help.

------
joshvm
As far as I'm aware, the 3G comment is uncorroborated. The anti theft system
only works if the user has installed a 3G card. The chip can then access this
card, decrypt the kill SMS and shutdown the chip.

Also think about it - you're locking the processor onto a board which mostly
made of metal, under a big block of metal to cool it and then you're
surrounding it all in a metal box with more metal around it. A 3G signal is no
match for a Faraday cage.

~~~
zebra
The manufacturer can hide a 3G module on the motherboard and use audio out
cables for an antenna.

------
TazeTSchnitzel
This is not news. vPro is a system administration facility on some Intel
processors aimed at enterprises and has been around for years.

